# Agenda



## cheech (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry I just can not help myself

Any ideas on what we should do when we while we are there.

Ideas from Cheech
- Demonstration of one of our specialities
- Recipe exchange
- Music from Jeff and others
- Discussion time
- Raffle


----------



## ultramag (Feb 20, 2007)

Cook, eat, drink, visit, have fun, be merry, relax, enjoy each others company, cook, eat, have fun, and above all enjoy ourselves. I agree we should have a general idea, which I would assume most everyone does, but I don't want my fun and free time too "planned".


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been thinking about this guys. Glad you brought it up Cheech. My opinion is this..

We can rough in general times so that people don't have to wander about aimlessly wondering what everyone else is doing. But I don't want to plan all of everyones time, as this is still a vacation and good time to relax. I know personally by June I'll be needing it.

Cheech I know you are looking at planning. Chad what do you think about a loose general schedule so people know where or when others will be gathering in a certain location? 

Also be thinking about entertainment in the evenings.. I know we're looking at some music, but other things to make this fun.. such as Name that Tune, or some thing to get a group moving and laughing.

Also how do we want to go about giving away the smoker? Through the old name in the hat or a grand game prize, or some other method????

Let me know your thoughts and we'll start getting this part roughed in too.


----------



## cheech (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah my intentions were not to tell every one when it would be ok to have fun. I just thought it would be a good idea to say that the competition runs from 0:00am to 0:00 pm and during that time we would plan on a few people going to see it.

If we have some rough ideas like we would roughly guess that it would begin around 5:00 pm on Friday and go until the last person leaves etc


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know why one of us didn't think of this earlier. We should have had Chad ask on his questionaire if they were wanting to go to the competition. Cheech I know you were wanting to go since you are coming so far anyway.

Let's all try to work out a rough timeline of events, while we wait on the slogan poll to finish. Maybe it will show us what we have left to get started and what is left to finish.

Also SmkyOky PM'd me about stitched SMF or OTBS hats. He says he has a vendor who can do them for approx $6 each plus a set up fee.

Chad, I know it's backtracking a little, but can you send out another PM asking who wants to go to the competition? This can help with the timelines. 

Also we may want to put together some "packettes" for when people arrive. We can hand out the suggested timelines, driving directions to the competition, shirts or hats if we have them with us, and any other useful info.

I know we are all busy with personal life and other tasks, but let's try to have the timeline and any shirt printers etc by Sat or Sun. This will keep us moving forward

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Feb 22, 2007)

No problem as far as backtracking Joe. I need to send PM's again and get total attendance (wives, husbands, kids) so Gunslinger, and whoever else needs to know, knows how many head to prepare to feed. Never thought about needing info about kids and such. We can include these two ?'s and whatever others we need and I'll do PM's, round 2. I am however going to hold off and finish round 1 first to help stay organized unless you feel we are in a hurry. 

4 months til party day!!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 23, 2007)

Take the time you need to get responses for completing round 1. I've been trying to come up with anything else that may need to be asked so you don't have to keep sending out contacts. We'll get through it.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi guys,

Was going through the Planning forum and realized I forgot about working on the agenda. Has anyone else worked out general idea?

I am going to start a new post today to see if there is anyone else who wants to be involved in any of the other meal cooks.

We can discuss this tonight durning the meeting. 

Joe


----------



## cheech (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry about no response here.

I have been out sick for the last week.

I do not have any additional information.

I do have some more information regarding the shirts. 
Hopefully we can chat later and I will update youo


----------

